# assembly table height



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

As space is limited in my garage and its primary duty is motorcycle storage the woodworking hobby comes out on the weekend. I'm thinking of building a foldable assembly table like the one found in the most recent edition of the family handyman. However, the one they built is 30" tall and I'm thinking of using this as a dual purpose assembly table and an outfeed table. It will be mobile and I will come up with a way to secure it to the Table saw with slots to allow any jigs in the miter slots to run through. The table saw is 37" tall, is this too high up for an assembly table? My current workbench which is not mobile is 36" tall and I think it is a good height. Anything tall gets built on the floor. Maybe I just answered my own question without even posting it, but have any of you experienced problems with a 37" tall assembly table? If so, what were they and how much of an issue was it?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Table height comes up now and again. I recall a thread a few weeks ago. There is no ideal which suits everyone since we are different heights.

I am 5ft 7in. My table saw is 38in high. Fine for cutting. I do not use as assembly table, perhaps for temporary lay down area.

My router table is about 35 1/2in and another table is about 34 1/2. Both of these work well for assembly.

I have a bench with a front mounted vise. This is lower which is easier to use for e.g., planing boards.

Only you can tell what height works for you for a given task.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Why will it need to be attached to the saw? Just a free standing unit will give ya more flexibility.
Bill


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd like to have the option to have it right up to the saw when needed so my plan is to make it a free standing unit with index pins that align it to the miter slots on the saw top when I want it to be close to the saw. Other than the miter slots, the table top will be virtually smooth. I'll have some drawers and shelves underneath to store everything I want close by when making stuff in the garage as I'm currently having to walk all over the garage to find tools. The key word there is find as they really don't have a proper home anymore due to all the additional tools I"ve gained since organizing it a few years ago.


----------



## Hackberry (Jul 4, 2013)

Why don't you build the assembly table for assembly height and build legs hefty enough to put a slot in one side for leg extension? Clamp the extension to proper height for a saw extension and bore a bolt hole the keep it in position. A 3/4 x 3/4 vertical runner would be more than adequate for rigidity. Or do a variation on this theme. Two sets of quick release legs?


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just a thought, but instead of going to the trouble of fixing it to the saw and having the slots line up exact, I'd leave it free-standing and make the slots in the table a little wider/deeper to allow your sled or mitre guage to pass through with no problems. 

This way it wouldn't matter if they were bang on. You could even use leveling feet to help you get to your saw height as well. 
By the way, I see no problem with a 37" table for assembly. I prefer to bend as little as possible. If it's too big for the table, it either gets done on the floor or on saw horses.


----------



## Hackberry (Jul 4, 2013)

I see you want storage. I built a four drawer unit underneath my saw side extension table. My side capacity may be larger that what you have so this may not work for you. All drawers were sized specifically for table saw accessories. the drawer for the miter gauge is a different hight than the one for extra blades or the one for the tenoning jig. Its nothing fancy and sized to take all the cubic space under the saw. Amazing how fast it filled up. Top drawer has push sticks, metal rulers, saw inserts, and square. All the stuff used the most.

I had to build a base for it so it could clear the saw mobile base 2x4s with a rabbet on edge. Its a pain to move but it is not moved often.


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

Danno said:


> Just a thought, but instead of going to the trouble of fixing it to the saw and having the slots line up exact, I'd leave it free-standing and make the slots in the table a little wider/deeper to allow your sled or mitre guage to pass through with no problems.
> 
> This way it wouldn't matter if they were bang on. You could even use leveling feet to help you get to your saw height as well.
> By the way, I see no problem with a 37" table for assembly. I prefer to bend as little as possible. If it's too big for the table, it either gets done on the floor or on saw horses.


That's not a bad idea. I also agree with you. I've used the floor and saw horses before for assembly so that won't be anything new to me. Now I just have to draw up the plans, figure out the amount of wood to purchase and get to the store. Hopefully I'll have it done before Thanksgiving.


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

Hackberry said:


> I see you want storage. I built a four drawer unit underneath my saw side extension table. My side capacity may be larger that what you have so this may not work for you. All drawers were sized specifically for table saw accessories. the drawer for the miter gauge is a different hight than the one for extra blades or the one for the tenoning jig. Its nothing fancy and sized to take all the cubic space under the saw. Amazing how fast it filled up. Top drawer has push sticks, metal rulers, saw inserts, and square. All the stuff used the most.
> 
> I had to build a base for it so it could clear the saw mobile base 2x4s with a rabbet on edge. Its a pain to move but it is not moved often.


Got any pictures? I just got a Rigid 4512 so there is plenty of room under the right side of the saw. I do plan on putting in a router table insert there and having it set up to do both cutting and routing operations. I've still got to decide if I'm going to build the table insert as the manual recommends or if I'm going to remove the stamped steel wing and install a larger insert to fill the space. I figure a couple sheets of 3/4" ply glued together would give a solid foundation for the extension wing and router table combo.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I have an assembly table. It's short so I can assemble something without setting it on the floor. It really isn't close to the TS height. You can of course build a table at the height of your TS and use it for assembly. It's just going to be a little high. 









I can drop it a few inches when doing box cabinets.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

